# I know this sounds cheesy....



## jmusser (Mar 9, 2020)

After seeing some excellent posts I decided to give it a go. Did some mild chedr, med chedr, xtra sharp chedr, chedr jack, swiss, pepperjack, mozz, and white american.  Just local grocery store cheese for this attempt.Stocked for awhile. Loved the shredded for nachos, etc. Many given as gifts as well.  Absolutely loved final product. 2 hrs applewood in the Bradley with just smoke generator going. Cold and windy out along with a tray of snow on bottom shelf kept it under 80deg.


----------



## xray (Mar 9, 2020)

Looks good! Nice color and haul of cheese


----------



## zwiller (Mar 10, 2020)

Best of luck!  Cold smoking things are one of the benefits of living somewhere cold.  

For some reason no pics showing here.


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 10, 2020)

Yeap.... no pics showing here either....


----------



## kruizer (Mar 10, 2020)

No pics, just dots.


----------

